# Christmas Hoodie Design Help



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,
I created a Christmas Hoodie and submitted it one threadless but it was turned down due to the fact that it was unable to be printed. I had a problem similar to this before when i was getting a hockey jersey made and the only way they could make the jersey was to dye a white jersey completely. Could the same method be used to create this hoodie? Any input or ideas is much appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

You would need "cut-and-sew" process for this type of design: garments panels are cut, printed and then assembled.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

This sounds difficult and expensive. Can this company even do it?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

AlexW21 said:


> This sounds difficult and expensive. Can this company even do it?


It is simply time consuming for a one off custom anything with a hoodie being one of the more time consuming cut and sew garments. You also would want to adjust your design as you have some fairly detailed line art of the buckle, etc going across seams which just adds to the time. 

We do not do one off work but from a time and materials standpoint if you could get one done for anything under $100 you would be doing good.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

But what company would want to attempt something like this?


----------



## Mainegirl61 (Oct 21, 2011)

love it! wish I knew how to help


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! A lot of people like it. I just wish i could make it happen


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

First, no one can afford to print one or two of these for you. That said, if you still want to try I would eliminate some of the design and try again. Sometimes you can eliminate some detail and still achieve your desired end result.

I'm not saying these changes can make it a printable design but it's a start:
1. Change to a red pocketless hoodie.
2. Eliminate the white on the sleeves - that's an irrelevant detail.
3. Eliminate the white printing around the neck area.
4. Eliminate the white printing at the bottom trim.
5. Shift the entire design (belt, buckle, and white at the bottom) higher into a more traditional printing area. 

If you are an artist you will hate my suggestions. If you are a t-shirt printer or capitalist pig (such as myself) you will see why I made them. 

You have a fantastic design but sometimes you have to give credit to the sub-conscious when designing. realize that while my suggestions make your design less realistic, no one will notice. Think about the ever famous classic tuxedo shirt. That design is not proportionately perfect but the intent is conveyed and the shirt is a classic.

BTW, my wife wants one for her and one for our 4yo if you get it printed.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

AlexW21 said:


> Hi,
> I created a Christmas Hoodie and submitted it one threadless but it was turned down due to the fact that it was unable to be printed. I had a problem similar to this before when i was getting a hockey jersey made and the only way they could make the jersey was to dye a white jersey completely. Could the same method be used to create this hoodie? Any input or ideas is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank You!


I don’t know about having them printed…but if you only needed a few and can find a local seamstress they might be able to make them out of hoodies and if done right you could end up with two, a positive and a negative. Take two hoodies one red one white. Cut them in the same area, sleeves, bottom, up the center and around the front of the hood (making the white go around the opening of the hood and not on the neck) then sew the white pieces to the red hoodie and the red pieces to the white hoodie. I would add the belt using a heat applicable material in black and gold.


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I don’t know about having them printed…but if you only needed a few and can find a local seamstress they might be able to make them out of hoodies and if done right you could end up with two, a positive and a negative. Take two hoodies one red one white. Cut them in the same area, sleeves, bottom, up the center and around the front of the hood (making the white go around the opening of the hood and not on the neck) then sew the white pieces to the red hoodie and the red pieces to the white hoodie. I would add the belt using a heat applicable material in black and gold.


excellent idea!


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's not a bad idea....wouldn't cost as much either


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> I don’t know about having them printed…but if you only needed a few and can find a local seamstress they might be able to make them out of hoodies and if done right you could end up with two, a positive and a negative. Take two hoodies one red one white. Cut them in the same area, sleeves, bottom, up the center and around the front of the hood (making the white go around the opening of the hood and not on the neck) then sew the white pieces to the red hoodie and the red pieces to the white hoodie. I would add the belt using a heat applicable material in black and gold.


First of all, you guys have great points.

I'll say CW's point would be hard to come ture, to split out 2pcs hoodie and combine them all. In theory, it is a great idea. In fact, it isn't good to implement and complicated. 

In a simple word, it isn't a good idea to cut white and red fabric panels and assemble them as your picture. 

I'm with Brandon's point on this, with a RED hoodie without pocket on front(side pocket is a good considering a functional using)and screen print all white parts except the sleeve and bottom hem(the sleeve and bottom hem are made from white color "spandex rib").

This job is easier to finish on cutting pcs fabric than a complete ready-made hoodie garment. The white part around the neck don't have to eliminate considering a good design, it is better to eliminate the white parts on the sleeve opening(above the white rib), but it's ok if you wanna to keep it, just 1 more film&screen needed to print the white parts on the sleeve. 

The belts can be screen printed too, white underbased ink firstly, and print the belts covered. 

So, the back would be all RED without printing? but sleeve placement would be seen A CIRCLE OF WHITE.

In a word, cut&sew+screen printing will take over the job, otherwise, it is good to implement as per Brandon's suggestion. 

Bill


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Cut and sew seems like the only good idea...i would be afraid of screen print though. But, i don't understand how it would be a red hoodie but then have white spandex hems? I'm just confused. also the white would continue the whole way around the hoodie and so would the belt


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

AlexW21 said:


> Hi,
> I created a Christmas Hoodie and submitted it one threadless but it was turned down due to the fact that it was unable to be printed. I had a problem similar to this before when i was getting a hockey jersey made and the only way they could make the jersey was to dye a white jersey completely. Could the same method be used to create this hoodie? Any input or ideas is much appreciated.
> 
> Thank You!


This piece is much easier done as a zip up hoodie. It can be done; the question is how much are you willing to pay for it to be done and will your clients accept your marked up, final sale price?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

AlexW21 said:


> I was also thinking about making the ribbed hem at the bottom red like the hoodie since you cant dye them or screen print them white but leave the white on the sleeve


Ribbed hem could be left white if you wanted, or, you could sublimate it red; it is still polyester.

The more I look at this, the more I feel a zip up is the way to go...


----------



## rbforrest (Mar 20, 2010)

AlexW21 said:


> the white would continue the whole way around the hoodie and so would the belt


Why? I think before you decide on a manufacturing process you first need to decide if you want a marketable product that can be produced at a reasonable cost or if you want a piece of original art at any cost.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

AlexW21 said:


> i don't understand how it would be a red hoodie but then have white spandex hems? I'm just confused. also the white would continue the whole way around the hoodie and so would the belt


Hi Alex,

When i said that, it meant a customized process, the self fabric can be used RED, and the rib on sleeve and hem can be used WHITE, so you will understand that's why. 

The other WHITE parts around the collar and through front center of hoodie, plus the belt across the waist will be all screen printed--INK, with a big size screen mesh(can be called all-over printing). 

Manufacturing will be the best way since the color of RED can dye to match the pantone color number. I don't think it is easier to find combo color hooide with RED self fabric, WHITE sleeve and bottom hem. 

Bill


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I was also thinking of a zip up hoodie. I have seen similar things done with sweat shirts at craft shows, cut up the front add buttons and button holes a few other things and the sell for $80 and up! Cutting two zip hoodies wouldn't be hard to do for someone who sews. The issue is what would you be willing to pay and what would be the cost of the end product. If you are really considering checking into this I would check around your area and see if you can find a seamstress or two that would be willing to make you a sample and price them for you...you supply the garments. My bet you will find it will not be that much for them to convert the two. 
Again just my $.02, and an idea for an alternate way to think about what you what to do.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Why a zip up hoodie?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Because it would be easier to cut and sew back together.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wouldn't the zipper make it harder? Not being mean or cocky or anything, I'm just new to this stuff


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

AlexW21 said:


> Why a zip up hoodie?


A Santa suit naturally is a button up, so, I thought the zip up would be the way to do it so that it would look as "authentic" as possible, and, for me, I think it would be easier to do.

As Corel Whisperer said, I think it would, for this design, be easier to do.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

yes, the zipper/ button up did cross my mind, I think now I Just need to plan


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

AlexW21 said:


> Wouldn't the zipper make it harder? Not being mean or cocky or anything, I'm just new to this stuff


 

The idea would be to cut about 3” (or so) away from the zip on both sides, cutting the zipper out of the hoodie along with the material on both sides. So you would make a slit cut the same distance from the bottom of the hoodie, say back bottom center. Cut around the bottom to about 3” from the zipper, turn the cut so it follows along the zipper to the hood again following a line about 3” from the edge of the hood and down the other side, turn at the bottom and cut around to the back. So you are removing the complete bottom, zipper and front section of the hood. Do the same thing for the other hoodie then sew together the opposite colors. Hope this makes it clearer.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay so I re-designed the hoodie and I did this as an art improvement not a way to make it easier to print, if anything I made it harder to print but this time I made it look like fur, changed the belt buckle and made the fur go from the collar to around the edge of the hood. let me know what you think  Thanks!


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

After checked your new design, the hoodie garment except the "black belt" need cut&sew from white&red fabric, the black belt with buckle can be printed.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

But at an art standpoint does it look good?


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry about that, have no comments about the artwork, we don't celebrate Christmas in China, :s


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

So I redesigned it again lol, please let me know what you guys think or if its something you would buy


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would think the best bet to sell something like this is the many holiday craft fairs.


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Craft Fairs? lol


----------



## AlexW21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Should I give up on this idea?


----------



## ArmandoG (Oct 16, 2011)

Vapor has some pre cut dye sub hoodys that may be a fix for ya.


----------

